# Trivia 7/5



## luckytrim (Jul 5, 2019)

trivia 7/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Donald Trump has a moth named after him, Kate Winslet has a  beetle, Hugh
Hefner has a rabbit and Steven Spielberg has a pterosaur  .


1. How many players are on the Court for a game of Volleyball  ?
2. What was Anthony Quinn's Country of Birth ?
  a. - Greece
  b. - Spain
  c. - Mexico
  d. - USA
3. What brunette starred with Marilyn Monroe in "Gentlemen  Prefer Blondes" 
in 1953 ?
4. By what name is the demon known, which is raised by Dr  Faustus in the 
play 'The Tragical History of the Life and Death of Doctor  Faustus' by 
Christopher Marlowe?
(You don't have to spell it...)
5. Who is known as "The Birdman Of Alcatraz?
6. Who had a hit with "Baby I'm-a-Want You" in 1971  ?
7. How many men walked on the moon ?
  a. - 8
  b. - 10
  c. - 12
  d. - 14
8. Sarah Ophelia Colley was a famous country comedian. What  was her 
pseudonym? (HOW---DY !!)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
British Naval hero Lord Nelson suffered from chronic  sea-sickness.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 12
2. - c
3. Jane Russell
4. Mephistopheles
5. Robert Stroud
6. Bread
7. - c
8. Minnie Pearl

TRUTH !!
Nelson and the Royal Navy are terms that are almost  synonymous. This hero of
the sea won many important naval battles for Britain,  including that of the
famous Battle of Trafalgar. Born in 1758, Nelson, who lost one  of his eyes
and an arm during his career, was finally killed at that great  battle. Today
many monuments can be seen around England as a fitting tribute  to his name.
But, as he revealed in a letter, "I am ill every time it blows  hard and
nothing but my enthusiastic love for the profession keeps me  one hour at
sea.'


----------

